

Ask HN: Your favourite programming related screencasts? - galenko

We had an awesome thread about books, would be great if you could share your favourite programming screencasts&#x2F;videos.
======
bjoerns
though I'm not much into Rails I very much like Railscasts
([http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/))

------
KedarMhaswade
[http://www.confreaks.com/](http://www.confreaks.com/)

